

Introducing GraphLab Notebook - tchajed
https://beta.graphlab.com/

======
na85
Hmmm, perhaps I'm old-fashioned but I'd never use a cloud-based development
environment such as this, especially something that (seems like in the future
it will) incur a monthly fee to use otherwise free libraries.

